# Crappie vs. Bluegills



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

just wondering what the overall consensus is?i've been hearing from a few lately how much they'd rather catch a mess of crappies. I know most of the time crappies offer a bigger fillet but I can't imagine anyone rather eating crappies than bluegills. My vote Bluegills! What do the rest of you guyz think?


----------



## miaction (Jan 15, 2012)

i per fur:lol: the bluegtlls but this year i 've found a new spot with 9 out 10 fish being crappi. with the poor ice you gotta take what you can get.


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

crappie guy here only time i really enjoy gills in when there on there beds 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

well said MI...it's not that i mind eating crappies at all but if theres a mixed pile on the dinner table i'm pickin out gills


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

To me its whatevers on the bite that day.
I like them both.
First 25 keepers in the bucket wins.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

For the dinner table, I'd rather keep a barely legal smallmouth than a crappie.


----------



## gillpursuit (Dec 29, 2011)

I catch a mixed bag of crappies and gills in the winter. The gills are the first to go off of my plate. Crappies come out of the frying pan a little softer and they don't taste as good as gills. Both are good enough to eat a huge portion of though!


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

I have eaten a ton of crappie/walleye the past two years, I forgot how great gills are until last night. They're still my favorite!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Gills!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Tough call. Depends on what I'm in the mood for. More to the point, depends on what's biteing! :lol:


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

What I prefer more:

Catching - Crappie
Eating - Gills


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

Gills
But then I never met a fish that I didn't like.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I just panfried a mess of gills and crappie....they were both tasty, but if I had my druthers, I'd probably pick gills.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

After thinking it over very carefully, I choose........perch!


----------



## baldwinbucks (Oct 8, 2009)

no arguements on the perch...if your cleaning them i'll catchem and eat'em all day...hate cleaning perch. and don't get near the amount of meat off them as gills and specs...i also like catchin crappies more than gills. just sit and watch minnow do the work until it's time to set the hook as apposed to workin the jig for gills. perch are a pain in the ars to clean!:evil:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Ausable Junkie said:


> After thinking it over very carefully, I choose........perch!


 
:lol::lol: NOW youre talkin!!


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

I never ate crappie that I really liked. There seems to be a certain flavor, like a muddiness, that I don't like. I sure do love to catch them and still keep a few.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I would rather fillet a limit of crappie
I would rather eat a limit of bluegills


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the hybrid strain of gillcraps. Yummy! Bluegills with calico sides and a paper mouth.

Crappie are really good out the cold water of winter, but they are like a mashed potato during the warm water months. It's a tough call.. Gills or crappie? I like them both better than perch for quantity of meat.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

im a crappie guy, but perch beats them both


----------

